# Trap out conundrum



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>They also found a way back into the house. 

Hard to do a trap out when they have another entrance.

Take the honey and start over. Fix the hole. Everything else is just a variation flip a coin. If you want the bees for your swarm take them. Open brood can lure out a queen, you tried it once and it did not work often the brood nest is too far from the entrance, you may need to deplete the hive of most of the workers before the queen comes out.


----------



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

Saturday, I grabbed another box, and added 3 frames from my long hive. 1 with honey and pollen, and two with open brood. Filled the rest of the box with frames, a few with foundation. Took the old box off with about 6 frames of bees from the trap location and brought it home. Combined it with a new swarm that has quickly built up to about 6 frames of bees. I used newspaper combine. Is this the way many of you are adding trapped out bees to smaller colonies? Cleo recommends pulling the bees when you get about 3 lbs of bees. How are you introducing them to a new colony? Just dropping the frames into the box of an existing colony? 

Thanks, Phil


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

hankstump said:


> How are you introducing them to a new colony? Just dropping the frames into the box of an existing colony? Thanks, Phil


No, I place the frames in another deep chamber place it on top of the colony I want to add them to, and either newspaper combine, or use a double screen combine.

cchoganjr


----------

